# Fundamental Principles of Guided Missiles



## Tbone (May 27, 2015)

I know it's been a while since I've been on here but thankfully that is because I've kept myself pretty busy. Anyway I have struck up a friendship with an old Air Force vet that attends my church and he enjoys talking about the military( he desperately wants me to be an aircraft mechanic instead of a soldier). This past Sunday he gave me some manuals he had from back in the day about guided missiles and jet mechanics. I thought this stuff was pretty interesting and wonder how much has changed since 1955? I mean, it has some cool stuff on the V-1/ V-2 rocket and the instruments that guided it. I was wondering from anyone who knew about these things how much technological advances have changed the game as far as guided missiles go?


----------



## Dame (May 27, 2015)

Anyone who knows isn't allowed to say.


----------



## Tbone (May 27, 2015)

Dame said:


> Anyone who knows isn't allowed to say.


I figured this stuff was like a museum and didn't think about this when I was posting it, but I guess I should ask, "Is it ok for me to put these pictures here?"


----------



## racing_kitty (May 27, 2015)

The laws of physics will never change, but Point B is a helluva lot more specific now than it was then.  Take that for what it's worth.



Tbone said:


> I figured this stuff was like a museum and didn't think about this when I was posting it, but I guess I should ask, "Is it ok for me to put these pictures here?"



I'd be willing to bet that any weapons system covered in that pub is so obsolete that I would only have seen it in the training area during school.  The specific images you posted are alright, in my opinion, but I'm only a faceless avatar on the web.  The fundamentals of flight aren't going to change, regardless of who's flying the bird and how.  Just don't go posting up how the explosive charges are mounted in there.  Model rockets are one thing.  Model rockets that will leave a hole in your shit are a whole 'nutha species of animal.  While anyone with half a mind for mining technology can find how to make a shaped charge in open source material (it was originally designed as a mining charge before it was weaponized), that doesn't mean that we have to share that information.

All told, since I don't see anything indicating that this pub was classified, just use some common sense before you hit the post button.


----------



## Dame (May 27, 2015)

Tbone said:


> I figured this stuff was like a museum and didn't think about this when I was posting it, but I guess I should ask, "Is it ok for me to put these pictures here?"



Two things:
1. It's not marked as any type of classified/confidential/etc. In fact, you can order it from Amazon.
2. It's published by the Air Force so it's public domain.
But in general, it's not a good idea to post whole pages of books.

Caveat: Ultimately, it's up to the mods. I'm only answering as someone who knows documents.


----------



## Tbone (May 27, 2015)

Dame said:


> Two things:
> 1. It's not marked as any type of classified/confidential/etc. In fact, you can order it from Amazon.
> 2. It's published by the Air Force so it's public domain.
> But in general, it's not a good idea to post whole pages of books.
> ...


yeah my curiosity always seems to cloud my judgement


----------



## AWP (May 27, 2015)

I doubt anything in those books is relevant and/ or classified at this point. 1955, even any communications and site information is beyond obsolete. Hell, some of the old sites are now tourist destinations.


----------



## Ranger Psych (May 27, 2015)

Or places that we used to use for ranges/training, example being Alaskan Nike sites.


----------



## DA SWO (May 27, 2015)

Google Air to Air missiles, or surface to air missiles.

There is a lot in the public domain that isn't classified.  

Lots of improvement, and they change after every major war so google really can be your friend.


----------



## Tbone (May 27, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Google Air to Air missiles, or surface to air missiles.
> 
> There is a lot in the public domain that isn't classified.
> 
> Lots of improvement, and they change after every major war so google really can be your friend.


I stayed up a little too late last night but I enjoyed searching about that stuff. What I found funny was that we still use preset guidance or the model of "radar sends us information about the missile, and we therefore correct its path" for most of our current stuff like the PATRIOT. Yes, it is more complicated than that but for all intesive purposes that seems to be what happens. "If it ain't broke don't fix" some would say.


----------



## AWP (May 27, 2015)

Tbone said:


> What I found funny was that we still use preset guidance or the model of "radar sends us information about the missile, and we therefore correct its path" for most of our current stuff like the PATRIOT. Yes, it is more complicated than that but for all intesive purposes that seems to be what happens. "If it ain't broke don't fix" some would say.



There are reasons for that which we won't discuss here.


----------



## Tbone (May 27, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> There are reasons for that which we won't discuss here.


I understand


----------

